# Memory Apron



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

Our neighbor's husband passed away a few weeks ago. She gave us a huge number of her husband's shirts which we took to a group that could used them. Before taking them all I grabbed this one to make a memory apron for her. She is leaving the area so I am hoping that this will be a nice gift to her.


----------



## theatermarye (Feb 8, 2017)

What a GREAT GREAT GREAT idea. 
Amazing and so kind hearted of you.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

You are a kind and talented seamstress and neighbor.


----------



## grannyfly81 (Feb 9, 2019)

She will love. That was so sweet of you to do that


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I love that! You are so nice and creative!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

What a nice gift. I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

She will cherish this. You are so kind.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

That was so sweet of you!!!
????


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

What a great idea! Your thoughtfulness and the results are so sweet.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

What a thoughtful, unique, gift!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely thought,and deed!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this great idea!!


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

That is such a sweet and thoughtful and creative gift.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I now sowing will need if patterns available


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Wonderful gesture. I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## Quirky (Aug 14, 2013)

I’ve made those. Love them and what a thoughtful gift. She will cherish it and you.


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Wonderful apron and gesture!


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Wonderful idea. Thank you for sharing


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

So very thoughtful. She will cherish this gift❣


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

what a wonderful present, she will love it.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Is there a pattern for trying this? So thoughtful of you!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely idea!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely idea!


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

You are not only very clever - but extremely thoughtful!
I'm sure she will be very touched by your kindness.


----------



## hapb46 (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow what a wonderful gift! My neighbor’s husband passed away a few years ago. He loved his plaid shirts. She found a woman on the internet who makes teddy bears out of shirts. She had them made for all her grandchildren and of course, herself!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

You are a wonderfully thoughtful and kind person to do this.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

What a great idea! She will love it.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Love this - will have to see if I can find a pattern for this


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

theatermarye said:


> What a GREAT GREAT GREAT idea.
> Amazing and so kind hearted of you.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a sweet idea!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

What a wonderful think for you to do for her, and such a clever idea! Thanks for sharing it. Well done, you  Lynn


----------



## Carolyn Mongeon (Jul 1, 2012)

What an excellent idea and execution of work!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Brilliant idea.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What a truly lovely gift for her! I volunteer with a Hospice for about 15 yrs now and I am given clothing from people who have died. I turn it into bears for the family. So far I have done over 700. The families are so very grateful to have this little memento of their loved one. I'm sure your apron will warm her heart for years to come. Bless you.....jberg


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

When my oldest brother passed away, a friend of the family made a pillow out of one of his favorite shirts. I was beautiful. I like your memory apron too. Reita


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice idea!


----------



## PriscillaWalker (Jun 12, 2017)

What a good neighbour and friend you are. Your neighbour will cherish this.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and very thoughtful! He must have been a sharp dresser.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

What a nice gesture.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

What a wonderful gift. She surely will love it and feel loved, too. Aloha... Bev


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think it is a nice thought.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

What a wonderful thing to do!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

What a beautiful idea,I'm sure she will cherish it!


----------



## Sparkler24 (May 5, 2011)

What a sweet and thoughtful gift!


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

What a wonderful idea.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Such a thoughtful gift to send her off with. Memories of her husband and you!


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

A fabulous idea. x


----------

